# 05 Grizzly 660 service manual work for an 04?



## jeff1922 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Guys,

New to the site but not too new behind the bars. I just bought an 04 Grizzly 660 fixer upper and was wondering if the 05 Grizzly service manual on the 'manuals & maps' section of this site will work for my 04?

Also, the bike has a K&N filter with 26" lites on it and I'm trying to get a grasp of some upgrades to kick up the low-end and mid-range torque. One guy suggested researching the flywheel and cams from a raptor. Let me know what you think or if you have any other ideas for hp gains.

Thanks in advance!

Jeff


----------



## oxidized_black (Mar 17, 2012)

*i have the hard cover manual for my '05 and it covers the years of '04-08.*
*if you need one in pdf, just leave me a message ...*


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Best thing for the grizz is clutching! IMO go to a heavier secondary spring, go with a few oz lighter roller weights, or even better greaseless OD slider weights from utvcrap or hunterworks. You can mod the motor, but your gonna have to upgrade the cvt if you want the powerband you suggest. You can also put a 1-2mm shim in the primary to get more low end. Check out the mods/upgrades threads in the sticky of this forum.


----------

